# IBS and breastfeeding



## MichelleC

I just got diagnosed with IBS today and I am breastfeeding a 4 month old. My doctor wanted to prescribe some medication but I can't take it while bf. Does anyone have any tips on how to manage IBS?


----------



## caflemin

I was having a lot of problems with my IBS when I got pregnant. I obviously didn't want to take medication so I went for accupuncture and accupressure. Accupuncture uses needles and accupressure uses seeds placed on pressure points in the ear (I would leave mine in for a week). They worked like a charm for me. I also found that drinking pineapple juice also helped. I think that it is supposed high in digestive enzymes or something like that. I would mix it with a little ginger ale or seltzer. Good luck!


----------



## KellyNC

Hi Michelle. My daughter was 4 months old and I was bf also when I first got sick. It was really tough. At that time my main problem was pain and then I would get nausea from the pain. My dr let me take phenergram(sp) while I bf so that helped a little.What are your main symtoms with IBS?Kelly


----------



## MichelleC

My main symptoms are diarrhea, stomach cramps, gas, bloating, fatigue and constipation. Nausea is an occasional problem, but not too much. My dr wanted to put me on Bentyl, but it is a class B medication and has been shown to cause breathing problems in children under 6 mo. He won't give the med until she is no longer bf, which may not be for a year or more. She is my 3rd child and my 2nd weaned at 13 mo old because I was pregnant w/ this one. I will not wean her until she is ready to be weaned, my children are more important to me than discomfort on my end. I have had symptoms of IBS for a year or two, only recently got a confirmation of that being what it is. I have started making a food & symptom diary so I can pinpoint triggers. I already know that popcorn, corn and tomatoes are a problem.


----------



## KellyNC

I went ahead and bf my girl till she was a year old also. My husband suffered from asthma and allergies badly as a child and I wanted to do all I could to try and keep our kids from that.We seem to have a lot in common. When I did stop bf it was to take Bentyl. It didn't help me. I hope you find relief with watching your diet using your food diary.It's tough being a Mom anyway w/o IBS added. But I agree with you, our kids are most important.Kelly


----------



## mcdougall_s

For some strange lucky reason, my IBS © disappeared through my entire pregnancy, but has since come back with a vengeance...I discovered that if I eat the same breakfast cereal every morning (Quaker Corn Bran Squares), it is enough to keep my symptoms in line. I am not sure if it is because of the high fibre content or because there is something special about the quality of corn fibre... A friend has also told me that Corn Flakes do it for her dad.I am not sure if Quaker Corn Bran Squares are available where you are or if they are only available in Canada. Maybe if you are close (Michigan?), you can scoot over to try some.


----------



## Lexi_Con

If at all possible, it would be ideal to avoid medications and try to control your symptoms with dietary changes.Here are some links for you:www.eatingforibs.com ../diet/ I respect that you want to go on breast-feeding your baby, and that you are willing to put up with some discomfort to do this.I hope the diet works for you; it has been a tremendous help for me and I am not on any specific meds for my IBS.Good luck!







Take care . . . from Lexi


----------

